# Daten mit Kunden teilen



## Fuchsei (10. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

suche ein Projekt für meine Abschlussarbeit. Es soll nicht zu extrem aufwändig werden aber auch nicht zu anspruchslos. Folgendes wünscht sich mein Chef: 

Eine Möglichkeit, bequem aber sicher mit Kunden Daten zu teilen. Wie -  ist eigentlich egal es muss nur vorallem für den Kunden (selbstverständlich) einigermaßen unkompliziert sein aber dennoch sicher. Vll sollte es auch nicht zu teuer sein. Es müsste halt iwas sein, was man mit Anspruch einrichten muss, aber doch noch passend für einen Auszubildenden ist. Wir haben einen Samba-FileServer und einen LAMP-Webserver. 

Ansonsten haben wir intern ganz normale Server-Client Struktur, wobei wir von unserem Rechenzentrum per LDAP die Benutzerdatenbanken auf unseren Server replizieren und somit keine Domäne haben. Wir haben ca. 35 Rechner. Vll fällt einem von euch was ein, was man machen könnte?

VG
Fuchsei


----------



## threadi (11. September 2013)

Erstmal kommt es darauf an was für Daten das sein sollen und ob diese bereits irgendwo existieren. 

Wenn es diese Daten bereits gibt, müsstest Du einen Weg finden diese in einem Loginbereich zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wenn es diese Daten bisher nicht in irgendeiner geordneten Struktur gibt, dann muss man sie vermutlich auf irgendeine Weise auf dem Server bereitstellen.

Den Loginbereich könnte man evtl. mit einer Kundendatenbank koppeln, falls es die schon gibt, wenn nicht dann kann man auch für jeden einzeln ein Login über eigene Datenbanktabellen erstellen. 

Hinweis: es ist natürlich ein öffentlich zugänglicher Server notwendig, kein Server der nur im Netzwerk bei euch erreichbar ist. Aus dem Grund sollte man auch festlegen was für Daten für das Loginsystem und die die zu teilenden Informationen bereitgestellt werden. Sensible Daten sollten auf öffentlich erreichbaren Servern auch entsprechend geschützt werden.


----------



## Fuchsei (21. September 2013)

Ok, hab jz eine Lösung gefunden für alle dies interessiert oder vll iwann mal interessieren wird. Das ganze ist umzusetzen mit der OpenSource "Redmine", ein Art Projektmanagement-System hier ist schon eine Rechteverwaltung, Oberfläche für externe Zugänge und die Möglichkeit sämtliche Extras zu integrieren mit dabei. Ich für meinen Fall hoste das ganze in deiner virtuellen Maschine auf Ubuntu-Server mit Apache. WebDav lässt sich auch integrieren und nach Wunsch auch eine LDAP-Sync mit dem Benutzerverzeichnis (was allerdings nicht ganz so reibungslos einzurichten ist). Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------

